# el rejonear de la cadena



## serena88

¡Hola a todos!

¿Se puede traducir "rejonear" con "tinitinnio o sferragliamento" en la siguente frase?

El traqueteo de las ruedas (del tren) se llevó el rejonear de la cadena.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Agró

No entiendo qué quiere decir 'rejonear' en esa frase. Las cadenas no rejonean, que yo sepa. Esperemos que alguien lo sepa:

*rejonear**.* *1. *tr. En el toreo de a caballo, herir con el rejón al toro, quebrándolo en él por la muesca que tiene cerca de la punta.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ursu-lab

Per tradurlo dovremmo sapere a cosa si riferisce con "catena". Se la catena viene usata o fende l'aria a mo' di frusta, potrebbe essere "sferzare" o anche "sferrare" nel senso di "colpire".


----------



## serena88

La catena serve per tenere legato un vecchio cieco a un bambino che chiede l'elemosina... la catena non è importante da un punto di vista narrativo ma solo suggestivo...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Serena,

Quello che ci serve è la frase intera nella lingua di partenza (lo spagnolo, giusto?).


----------



## chlapec

Serena. La Regola 4 del Forum ci chiede di dare sempre la fonte del testo. Così, ad esempio, avremmo potuto sapere che si tratta di un romanzo paraguaiano... Forse un paraguaiano potrebbe dirci se nel suo paese si utilizza "rejonear" nel senso di "tintinnare" o cosa...
Hijo de hombre


----------



## 0scar

En otro pasaje habla de que _"una chicharra comenzó a rejonear la tarde"._
Yo traduciría en ambos casos  como_ ferire_, porque  _rejonear_ significa_ ferire di lancia_, es difícil encontrarle otro significado.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que el autor se ha equivocado de palabra:
Restallar
¿Cascabelear? 
Repiquetear (Esta, con el efecto "repicar/picador", es mi candidata)


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Yo creo que el autor se ha equivocado de palabra:
> Restallar
> ¿Cascabelear?
> Repiquetear (Esta, con el efecto "repicar/picador", es mi candidata)


Comunque il rumore della catena che si muove è "tintinnare" ("sferragliare" si potrebbe usare per delle catene molto grosse e rumorose, come quelle dei condannati ai lavori forzati, con la classica palla al piede...), altrimenti se si tratta di un colpo con cui la catena ferisce, è "sferzare" o "sferrare". Nella frase citata da Oscar, per esempio, "rejonear" sarebbe "sferzare" o "fendere".

Ma Serena non ci ha ancora specificato la frase (precedente) in cui si cita la catena per capire di che tipo di movimento si tratta... Cioè se si tratta di un semplice rumore del ferro o di qualcos'altro.


----------



## Geviert

La frase nel suo contesto è già stata citata da Chlapec (cfr. link). Pur se Roa Bastos usa all'inizio "el tintineo de la cadena" per la stessa immagine, il suono che fa "el rejón" (quando si spezza) non mi sembra un tintinnio. Poi vi è il "traquetear" in fondo che è già un rumore prolungato. Quindi, el rejonear è un suono breve (almeno non forte), poiché "el traquetear *se llevó* el rejonear...". Io direi dunque *fruscio *(non mi sembra molto preciso, poi ci penso).


----------



## Neuromante

Pero es que "rejonear" ni es un sonido ni es nada que se pueda aplicar en el contexto que se ha dado -Tampoco en el de la chicharra, ya puestos- Y empezar a hacer suposiciones y divagaciones hasta concluir que se puede traducir como "fruscio" es un poco... no sé como decirlo sin que suene precisamente a lo que es.

Por otra parte:
Chlapec no ha dado el contexto de la frase ni las frases que la acompañan. El contexto que ha dado es el nombre y nacionalidad del escritor. El resto es sólo un enlace a la versión electrónica del libro como refuerzo. Y yo personalmente no me voy a leer un libro buscando una determinada frase


----------



## Geviert

Hola Agró:

se trata de un uso metafórico del verbo _rejonear_. El viejo lleva la guitarra atada a la cintura con una cadena (no es gruesa). La cadena está unida al diapasón de la guitarra por un alambre. Cuando el niño tironea la cadena, el viejo se mueve como si fuese un animal herido que arrastran y la cadena "rejonea". Se note la descripción que anticipa la metáfora (_mitaí _quiere decir niño en guaraní): Hijo de hombre. 

el traqueteo de la ruedas del tren, es decir el ruido que producen, se sobrepone lentamente al rejonear (el ruido) de la cadena que se aleja lentamente, con los dos personajes. Bastos une la imagen del *herir *un animal (rejonear) al *sonido *de la cadena que es tirada por el niño a través de la guitarra.


----------



## Neuromante

No lo creo, la verdad. Partes de la idea de que rejonear significa lo que tú quieres para llegar a la conclusión  de que significa lo que tú quieres que signifique Lo has hecho en el último párrafo al poner "ruido" entre paréntesis, para que notemos que no encaja en el discurso. Lo quitas; y no dice nada la frase.

En todo caso, vista las reacciones de los que están en el vagón, sobre todo el esconder los zapatos nuevos, se trata de una imagen tomada literalmente de la lidia: La cadena ha funcionado como una suerte de rejoneo sobre los viajeros del vagón, es la herramienta para lograr una limosna apelando a lo bestia su sentimiento de pena.  Las ruedas borran el efecto que han producido, en realidad lo hace el salir del compartimento, pero ha usado una imagen más poética.


----------



## serena88

Grazie a tutti e scusate se non ho fornito il testo integralmente, non pensavo di lanciare un dibattito tanto acceso e credevo che la soluzione fosse più semplice!


----------

